# TPU WCG team breaches top 20 overall!



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, as of the latest update the TechPowerUp! World Community Grid team has surpassed Team China for it's first appearance EVER in the Top 20 for this project.  I cannot even think of where to begin giving thanks but it definitely starts with the amazing members we've had, still have, and will continue to have as part of this family.

We went from putting out merely just over 1.1 million points per day back on 4/28/09 to an impressive 16.7 million points per day as of our last update from the WCG website.

Coming from the Captain of the team, and the 2nd overall member (longest active member), I just wanted to thank all of those who helped us start this team off and those who helped early on, those who's presence from the very beginning made us who we were, who guided us to what we are now.  Then whether those members stuck around or not, the ones that came after.  I must say this team has always felt like a family to me because it really is.  We help each other out, we come here to vent and talk about our problems.  We share unfortunate stories with each other because we find comfort here, at what I like to call HOME.  We are all in this together, and for the size of our team, this Top 20 is definitely something we should ALL be proud of!

To the TechPowerUp! World Community Grid team, THANK YOU ALL FOR EVERYTHING YOU HAVE DONE!  CRUNCH ON FELLAS!   

*SOME STATS FOR THE RECORDS*

12/08/11 - 02,334,516 Points // 02,851 Results Returned
10/31/12 - 08,004,864 Points // 28,828 Results Returned
12/06/12 - 16,769,016 Points // 36,537 Results Returned








...

...and the TOP 20 SCREENSHOT!!!






ONCE AGAIN, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad I'm able to punish the hardware I have accumulated for a good cause.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Thanks, I'm glad I'm able to punish the hardware I have accumulated for a good cause.



Same here!  Makes me feel better at the end of the day that all this hardware didn't sit idle doing nothing.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks CP for the awesome info. I too feel like this is more than just a forum or even a team, but a special group that cares for each other in the most important ways. I know I am newer to the crunching arena, having only started at the end of October, but I don't plan on leaving. Yes the work is important, but couple that with the support of great people is what really drives it home for me. 

From the very beginning, I knew TPU was a great place, which certainly has proven itself repeatedly, but the WCG team here has really been a great way to become involved and has the ability to make you feel good, special even, to share in their efforts. 

As for hardware, it feels good to have my rig crunching away at its job, fiddling with the work that it's assigned, feverishly pushin out computations that can will mean something (Happily it's proven to be stable). 

Anyway, I'm rambling again... Team TPU has done a great job and its a pleasure to be a part of that team!  Continue your great work Chicken Patty, the assistants, and all the other members!


----------



## hat (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah, when I first started crunching I had only a Sempron LE-1250. Now I have an i7 920 at 3.8GHz, a 1090T at 3.6GHz, a radeon 5870 and a GTX260 running.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, as of the latest update the TechPowerUp! World Community Grid team has surpassed Team China for it's first appearance EVER in the Top 20 for this project.  I cannot even think of where to begin giving thanks but it definitely starts with the amazing members we've had, still have, and will continue to have as part of this family.
> 
> We went from putting out merely just over 1.1 million points per day back on 4/28/09 to an impressive 16.7 million points per day as of our last update from the WCG website.
> 
> ...



Awesome job for a small team
Keep crunching


----------



## NHKS (Dec 7, 2012)

Congratulations to Team TPU and its dedicated members!.. proud to be part of it..


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

kudos to the team!


----------



## Pehla (Dec 7, 2012)

i didnt realise my t5800 is so powerfull!! now that im crunching too we will get to at least top 5! 
just kiding,i know my laptop is poor for crunching but i know that sometimes even a small help make big diference!
congratz to all crunchers..wish u all god finance so u get more hardware and beter result..
cheers!!


----------



## Norton (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats Team!!! 

We made the TPU front page with this accomplishment too!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2012)

Front page news folks


----------



## KieX (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome achievement. This team rocks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

That front page article is awesome.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That front page article is awesome.



Of course it is - it's always great to see your name in lights


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

That's just a bonus .  I meant it as in it was very well written.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job guys! I'm proud to be apart of this team!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

So am I, and I am glad you are a part of our team MW!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2012)

I didnt know we had GPU already! I just set it all back up but havent figured out how to get both GPUs crunching


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

I believe you have to disable crossfire, but not 100% sure.  Post in the team thread, sure you can get help there.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

We have done a hell of a good job.  For a team of our size, breaking into the top-20 by total credit is amazing, and, even more so, we're currently solidly top-10 (and occasionally even top-5) by daily credit.  It's a pleasure to crunch with all of you.

I know that it's been a bumpy road for me--I started out with just a single Pentium M CPU, then accumulated two or three systems going at home, before finally getting my entire school computer lab going for a few months.  That was then followed by a year and a half of inactivity, before I started up again this past summer and have been ramping it up ever since then.  Basically, what I'm trying to communicate with this is, don't let a slow start or challenges impede your enthusiasm.  With dedication, you can accomplish a lot.


The years I've spent on TPU's WCG team have been a wonderful time


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe you have to disable crossfire, but not 100% sure.  Post in the team thread, sure you can get help there.



Looks like he's going with dual GTX470's - we're getting him up and running in the GPU thread now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2012)

Saw that, thanks buddy.


----------

